# Ποιό απο τα δυο είναι σωστό;



## locher

The teacher insists that her students to be on time

ή 

The teacher insists that her students be on time.


----------



## cougr

Το δεύτερο.


----------



## locher

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Eltheza

Hi locher and cougr!

In British English, this would be more common:

The teacher insists (that) her students _should_ be on time.

We use _should_ a lot more than they do in the U.S. I don't know what they do in Australia!


----------



## cremaynata

locher said:


> The teacher insists that her students to be on time
> 
> ή
> 
> The teacher insists that her students be on time.


Το δεύτερο είναι σωστό καθώς και με το should που όπως ειπώθηκε είναι πιο σύνηθες στην Αγγλία. Το πρώτο σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι σωστό γιατί έχεις μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση και χρειάζεσαι κλινόμενο ρήμα. Το be δεν είναι απαρέμφατο στην συγκεκριμένη πρόταση αλλά υποτακτική έγκλιση.


----------



## locher

Δηλ. το πρώτο πως θα έπρεπε να ήταν για να είναι σωστό, με βάση το σχόλιο σου περί κλινόμενου ρήματος;


----------



## cremaynata

locher said:


> Δηλ. το πρώτο πως θα έπρεπε να ήταν για να είναι σωστό, με βάση το σχόλιο σου περί κλινόμενου ρήματος;



Το πρώτο θα έπρεπε να είναι το δεύτερο για να είναι σωστό. Το to be στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι full infinitive ενώ το be στην δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι  subjective mood και όχι απαρέμφατο όπως ίσως φαίνεται. Στη συγκεκριμένη δευτερεύουσα δεν έχει νόημα να εξαρτήσεις ένα απαρέμφατο γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά να το εξαρτήσεις π.χ. ένα  want (I want to go. I want you to go). Η δε υποτακτική είναι  I be, you be... Αν θες μπορείς να ψάξεις τη χρήση καθώς και τον σχηματισμό της υποτακτικής στο google.


----------



## aaz148

The first one is not an option. Two ways of saying it:

"The teacher wants her students to be on time"
"The teacher insists that her students are on time"


----------

